# Was this a purple J&IEM ink? or was it the ink on the inside



## bottles_inc (Apr 15, 2021)

Here's a lot of inks I was bidding on. The labelled Diamond turtle ink is nice and I liked the paneled ink in the back, but my main interest was the J & IEM on the right. It looks like it might be purple. I know that there's some pretty rare J & IEM variants out there, but there's only maybe 1 or 2 pics on the internet of the amber ones and none of the cobalt, so I didn't have any to compare to. I was worried that the color could be from the ink on the inside, like the black one on the far left in the first pic. With only 2 pictures to go off of, I didn't want to gamble too much and stopped bidding in the high 300s. If it is truly purple glass, the high bidder made off like a highway robber. What do you think?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 15, 2021)

I'm certain it's aqua glass with purple ink inside.  The purple comes to a distinct edge where the contents would have been and then is much lighter above that, and not visible at all on the neck which is clearly aqua.  You can also see the edge of the base as aqua in the lower right of the bottle in the second picture.  I think you did well by not bidding any higher.


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 15, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm certain it's aqua glass with purple ink inside.  The purple comes to a distinct edge where the contents would have been and then is much lighter above that, and not visible at all on the neck which is clearly aqua.  You can also see the edge of the base as aqua in the lower right of the bottle in the second picture.  I think you did well by not bidding any higher.


The light neck definitely put me off it. The amber examples I saw had dark necks


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 15, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm certain it's aqua glass with purple ink inside.  The purple comes to a distinct edge where the contents would have been and then is much lighter above that, and not visible at all on the neck which is clearly aqua.  You can also see the edge of the base as aqua in the lower right of the bottle in the second picture.  I think you did well by not bidding any higher.


I see that alot in inks. Was purple that popular of an ink color in victorian times? I always thought it was black ink turning color over the century in the soil. I have seen ones with a partial label ghost and it was a purple ink labeled as such. Maybe a new color ink introduced at the time. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 15, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I see that alot in inks. Was purple that popular of an ink color in victorian times? I always thought it was black ink turning color over the century in the soil. I have seen ones with a partial label ghost and it was a purple ink labeled as such. Maybe a new color ink introduced at the time.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I don't remember seeing many Victorian letters written in purple ink before.  I feel that a lot of the time it is due to colour change but I'm not certain.  Interesting that you found one actually marked as purple.


----------



## Len (Apr 15, 2021)

A deep maroon was definitely a popular 2nd half of the 19th Century/later Victorian color. Purple not as much. In inks??? --CT Len


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 15, 2021)

Len said:


> A deep maroon was definitely a popular 2nd half of the 19th Century/later Victorian color. Purple not as much. In inks??? --CT Len


More for art maybe and not for writing so much.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Len (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes, If memory serves, textiles like clothes, drapes, etc. --Thanks RB. 
--CT Len


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 16, 2021)

VIolet.    popular victorian color for love letters has always been my understanding.    Back when people still corresponded in writing, perfumed their letters etc.    There are perfumed inks out there as well.

In the lineup of value, the diamond turtle and the sided one behind it, if pontiled, are the most valuable of those inks.   The really stained label looks interesting if you can read it... doesn't look like one I've seen before.    The Moore would be next to last value then the plain umbrella.   Don't know what they are trying to get for the lot.    I'd be interested in either of the labeled turtles.   

Jim G


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 16, 2021)

saratogadriver said:


> VIolet.    popular victorian color for love letters has always been my understanding.    Back when people still corresponded in writing, perfumed their letters etc.    There are perfumed inks out there as well.
> 
> In the lineup of value, the diamond turtle and the sided one behind it, if pontiled, are the most valuable of those inks.   The really stained label looks interesting if you can read it... doesn't look like one I've seen before.    The Moore would be next to last value then the plain umbrella.   Don't know what they are trying to get for the lot.    I'd be interested in either of the labeled turtles.
> 
> Jim G


Auction is already over. Went for 380. There was also a 1850s table teacher's bell and maybe 6 or 7 old nib ink pens in the lot. When I was picking up some other bottles I bought  the auctioneer mentioned that the ink lady had said she didn't want the bell and that the auctioneer could keep it if she wanted! Wish I was around then I would've made her an offer


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 19, 2021)

On the stuff you showed us there wasn't $380 worth of value there.   While there are those of us who like to see different makers label monitor inks they don't seem to go big $, say $40 to maybe $80...

Jim G


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 20, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Here's a lot of inks I was bidding on. The labelled Diamond turtle ink is nice and I liked the paneled ink in the back, but my main interest was the J & IEM on the right. It looks like it might be purple. I know that there's some pretty rare J & IEM variants out there, but there's only maybe 1 or 2 pics on the internet of the amber ones and none of the cobalt, so I didn't have any to compare to. I was worried that the color could be from the ink on the inside, like the black one on the far left in the first pic. With only 2 pictures to go off of, I didn't want to gamble too much and stopped bidding in the high 300s. If it is truly purple glass, the high bidder made off like a highway robber. What do you think?
> View attachment 223463
> View attachment 223464


Love them and the purple ink residue is killer. Nice stuff no doubt!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 21, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Here's a lot of inks I was bidding on. The labelled Diamond turtle ink is nice and I liked the paneled ink in the back, but my main interest was the J & IEM on the right. It looks like it might be purple. I know that there's some pretty rare J & IEM variants out there, but there's only maybe 1 or 2 pics on the internet of the amber ones and none of the cobalt, so I didn't have any to compare to. I was worried that the color could be from the ink on the inside, like the black one on the far left in the first pic. With only 2 pictures to go off of, I didn't want to gamble too much and stopped bidding in the high 300s. If it is truly purple glass, the high bidder made off like a highway robber. What do you think?
> View attachment 223463
> View attachment 223464


Try washing it!


----------



## bottles_inc (Apr 21, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> Try washing it!


Didn't win it or i would


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 22, 2021)

Be careful washing ink residue, particularly powdered stuff.  You can reconstitute the ink and your hands, the bottle, your sink and your kitchen can be violet for days...

Jim G


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (May 29, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Here's a lot of inks I was bidding on. The labelled Diamond turtle ink is nice and I liked the paneled ink in the back, but my main interest was the J & IEM on the right. It looks like it might be purple. I know that there's some pretty rare J & IEM variants out there, but there's only maybe 1 or 2 pics on the internet of the amber ones and none of the cobalt, so I didn't have any to compare to. I was worried that the color could be from the ink on the inside, like the black one on the far left in the first pic. With only 2 pictures to go off of, I didn't want to gamble too much and stopped bidding in the high 300s. If it is truly purple glass, the high bidder made off like a highway robber. What do you think?
> View attachment 223463
> View attachment 223464



I think it’s ink... that black ones interesting. I collect them and have never seen one like that. But honestly I think if ya put gloves on and poured rubbing alcohol on it(might want to catch what comes off because it’s now alcohol ink- I could paint with that) it would be clearish like the one next to it? In my humble opinion, people and auctions are crazy around here! All the time I see stuff- used stuff and sometimes people will pay more than it was new, for some price of junk (bottles excluded) just to “win”! So I think that lot went high but sometimes when nobody’s looking... you can get lucky. I’m still going thru 5 boxes of some really great bottles that I got for $28!? Stuff too much to mention but an example in pix and it just keeps going..... defiantly worth $28....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 29, 2021)

bottles_inc said:


> Here's a lot of inks I was bidding on. The labelled Diamond turtle ink is nice and I liked the paneled ink in the back, but my main interest was the J & IEM on the right. It looks like it might be purple. I know that there's some pretty rare J & IEM variants out there, but there's only maybe 1 or 2 pics on the internet of the amber ones and none of the cobalt, so I didn't have any to compare to. I was worried that the color could be from the ink on the inside, like the black one on the far left in the first pic. With only 2 pictures to go off of, I didn't want to gamble too much and stopped bidding in the high 300s. If it is truly purple glass, the high bidder made off like a highway robber. What do you think?
> View attachment 223463
> View attachment 223464


Quite a beautiful collection you got there! Looks to be purple ink, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2021)

Wildcat Wrangling Kat said:


> I think it’s ink... that black ones interesting. I collect them and have never seen one like that. But honestly I think if ya put gloves on and poured rubbing alcohol on it(might want to catch what comes off because it’s now alcohol ink- I could paint with that) it would be clearish like the one next to it? In my humble opinion, people and auctions are crazy around here! All the time I see stuff- used stuff and sometimes people will pay more than it was new, for some price of junk (bottles excluded) just to “win”! So I think that lot went high but sometimes when nobody’s looking... you can get lucky. I’m still going thru 5 boxes of some really great bottles that I got for $28!? Stuff too much to mention but an example in pix and it just keeps going..... defiantly worth $28....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful stuff!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

